# Family Doctor



## HowIsMyFinancial (May 18, 2011)

Hi -

I moved here as an international student and been in Canada for 10+ years, graduating university and now in the workforce.
There are a few things that I am trying to get used to and one of them is the concept of Family Doctor - which is something unusual for me. As I am starting to really settle down my roots here (ie. getting married, planning a family, etc), I think I should look at the issue of family doctor more closely.


Is Family doctor necessary or a must?
What happens if I don't have one? Mind you I've been here for 10+ years and I dont have family doctor and never had a problem, I usually go to walk-in clinic when I need anything (very rarely).
How do one go about finding a family doctor? Seems like there's a lot of difficulties in getting one from what I read.
Any cost associated with having a family doctor?
Any other suggestions around this topic?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I never had a family doctor until a few years ago when I needed to get a checkup for insurance purposes.

This site has some good info: http://www.cpso.on.ca/docsearch/default.aspx?id=2054#TOC1

I can't remember if I used that site or somewhere else, but I recall finding a list of doctors in my area that were accepting patients and I just choose the closest one.

I never had a problem not having a doctor - like you I only went to walk-in clinics if necessary. I think it is a good idea however - as you get older, having physical examinations are more worthwhile and it makes sense to have a regular doctor for that.

It's also easier to get referrals if you have a family doctor as well as get "notes from the doctor" if you have health insurance at work.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Is Family doctor necessary or a must?
- No, you can get by without one. But it is nice to have all your records with a single doctor so they know your medical history. Also, some places will ask you who your family doctor is.

What happens if I don't have one? Mind you I've been here for 10+ years and I dont have family doctor and never had a problem, I usually go to walk-in clinic when I need anything (very rarely).
- Nothing really. Walk-in clinics work and I assume you can just say "I don't have one" when places ask for your family doctor.

How do one go about finding a family doctor? Seems like there's a lot of difficulties in getting one from what I read.
- I just looked for one in my neighbourhood and they were accepting new patients so it was fine. Some cities have issues with doctors having too many patients, so depending on where you live you may or may not have trouble finding one.

Any cost associated with having a family doctor?
- Nope.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

As one gets older and more issues develop, I would want to make sure I have a family doctor since continuity of records, diagnoses, and treatment becomes more and more important.

If a chronic or severe issue begins to develop (e.g. cancer or something like that), would you want to see the same person, or have a walk-in GP send you to another random oncologist. At least with the family Dr., your visits to the various specialists can always be rooted to one individual.

Not necessary for coughs, colds and other minor inconveniences, but continuity in medicine is valuable.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sampson said:


> As one gets older and more issues develop, I would want to make sure I have a family doctor since continuity of records, diagnoses, and treatment becomes more and more important.
> 
> If a chronic or severe issue begins to develop (e.g. cancer or something like that), would you want to see the same person, or have a walk-in GP send you to another random oncologist. At least with the family Dr., your visits to the various specialists can always be rooted to one individual.
> 
> Not necessary for coughs, colds and other minor inconveniences, but continuity in medicine is valuable.


+1 The realities of life.

Many years ago I traveled around the world with little money and no thought to health coverage........"sickness" was a short-lived cold, a shorter-lived hangover, or perhaps an attack of "Delhi Belly/ Montezuma's Revenge", depending on what I'd eaten, and where.

Nowadays it's a Family Doctor here and Medical Insurance when abroad.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Having a family doctor means just that when one is planing a family having a doctor that knows your and your spouses medical history is important when you have little ones.
A clinic will treat what the patient has, they won't be asking questions about the parents history and how this visit might be tied to history.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Spudd said:


> Any cost associated with having a family doctor?
> - Nope.


Unless you opt to pay the extra annual insurance fee that they offer.


----------

